# Utah?



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Jul 20, 2017)

Has anyone been through Cedar City or any of the other smaller towns near wilderness areas? I'm curious as to how they are. I've never been to Utah and I plan on, at some point, Going there and checking it out. Thanks for any tips. Cheers


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jul 20, 2017)

Hovenweep national monument is awesome, by the four corners. Super hot this time of year but it's good for ya.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jul 20, 2017)

NutSac is right, Moab was the best place on earth. Seriously it's so beautiful, if you're rubbertramping they are surrounded by BLM land that you can sleep on. Flying signs is stupid easy, gas jugging is stupid easy.

Hell, Utah in general is being a dirty kid on easy mode when it comes to everything except liquor availability.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jul 20, 2017)

Green river is good


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for all the tips.
@ aaronontheroad Anyone ever tell you you look like the singer from linkin park?


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jul 23, 2017)

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> Thanks for all the tips.
> @ aaronontheroad Anyone ever tell you you look like the singer from linkin park?


Yeah I just hung myself


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 23, 2017)

Cedar city/st george area is beautiful, but the towns are super conservative and you would get talked to by the cops alot.

Plenty of forest and desert to hang out in though. Cedar city just had a massive wildire outside of it that burnt 50,000 acres of forest. So dont go to that area. 

I work in Moab, it's a great tourist town, plenty of desert to camp in, lots of tourists to give you money. You even have plavces to camp in the city limits. A river to swim in, and a creek. Food pantry also.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 23, 2017)

Also, moab is the most liberal area in all of southern utah. It is a dot of blue in a sea of dark red. Mind your Ps and Qs in southern utah or the cops will catch on to you real quick. They do not like travelers.


----------

